# Conectar dos potencias de audiocar



## maxi_boca_1 (Feb 22, 2008)

Hola

Como se conectan dos potencias de audio en un mismo auto?
yo tengo una boss ch800 tengo los cuatro canales ocupados 
como tendria q hacer para agregar otra igual? porque las salidas RCA
del stereo estan ocupas, habria que puentearlas?
va a morir la bateria con las dos potencias no ? 

Gracias!


----------



## Dano (Feb 22, 2008)

1. No escribir todo en Mayúsculas. Las mayúsculas equivalen a elevar la voz.
2. Utiliza títulos descriptivos. Evita usar "Ayuda por favor", "Urgente", etc.
3. Cuando preguntes, danos la máxima información posible. ¡No somos adivinos!
4. No crees temas nuevos si ya hay alguno preguntando lo mismo. Utiliza el buscador.
5. No crees un tema nuevo para contestar uno ya abierto. Responde con la opción "Publicar respuesta".
6. Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.
7. En nuestra comunidad NO se aplica la ley del mínimo esfuerzo: "no hacer nada y conseguirlo todo".


----------

